# Ask me about herbal medicine!



## Lily Maeve La Fey (Jan 1, 2015)

I have always been interested in ancient and medieval natural medicine. It's a fascination that has gripped me since I was a teenager. Now, I have also had to do plenty of research as one of my perspective characters for my novel is an apothecary. Feel free to ask me anything, but know this. Ask for research purposes only, if you want legitimate medical advice, please see a medical professional.


----------



## FarmerBrown (Jan 2, 2015)

What would be used for headaches, specifically migraines, in the 1500-1700s of Europe? Thanks!


----------



## Nimue (Jan 2, 2015)

Willow bark, maybe?  It's anti-inflammatory.  Probably wouldn't do crap for a migraine though, let's be honest!

I also have a herbalist/greenwitch character, but alas I have done way less research than I probably should. xD  Twenty-odd google searches probably aren't enough, heh.

My question would be a good herbal treatment for a cold or the flu?  I've found stuff for sore throats and coughs, but anything for the flu?


----------



## Lily Maeve La Fey (Jan 4, 2015)

Migraines: So a couple things were used. Because some migraines are caused by inflammation of certain blood vessels in the brain, they did find harvesting willow bark worked. Harvesting yew bark also had some effect.

Sore through and fever: Chamomile and tansy steeped in a tea or infusion did some work. Other floral teas were sometimes used as well, and tea from lavender, sometimes willow fronds or bark was used to ease fever. Tansy was used in smaller amounts on pregnant women.


----------



## evanator66 (Jan 7, 2015)

Are there any common(ish) anti-fungal herbs that grow in temperate regions?


----------



## Bweaver414 (Jan 8, 2015)

I am writing about a character who has had his arm amputated, and is learning to care for it.  He experiences skin irritation and occasional infections.  What could be used to treat those?


----------



## BronzeOracle (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Lily

I have a character in the ancient world who is a slave, they were beaten with a flail/cane so it broke the skin, then they were ordered to keep working until they collapsed with a fever.  What could be used to aid healing of the welts/cuts and could anything be used for the fever?


----------



## Lily Maeve La Fey (Jan 8, 2015)

*amputated arm*

Re: character with amputated arm. I think aloe vera is good. Aloe grows in temperate regions and soothes cuts and rashes. he'd have to steep the leaves in boiled water and let it cool, stirring it so it became a viscous paste. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lily Maeve La Fey (Jan 8, 2015)

Bronze Oracle:

So, to soothe the welts, again I'm going to go with aloevera or cucumber lotions. Fever has a few things, tansy, willow bark, yew bark and leaves, and even violet teas. Some cactuses have fever healing properties.


----------



## Lily Maeve La Fey (Jan 8, 2015)

Temperate antifungal herbs.
Barberry root
Cedar (roots, leaves, bark. Cedar's  fantastic!)
Chammomile.

These are the most common temparate European-ish plants that work as antifungals.


----------



## Bweaver414 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have considered aloe, but wanted to use something that doesn't feature so prominently in modern medications.  You see aloe in so many lotions and balms these days that it doesn't have that sense of mysticism.  I was looking into marigold, barberry, and goldenseal root, also.


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2015)

What are the medicinal properties (if any) of bearberry, bunchberry, starflower, and American wintergreen?

I'm writing a story set in an Adirondack-esque boreal forest, and these are extremely common plants there.


----------

